# Doctor Emmet wishes you a nice holiday and a good 2022



## doctoremmet (Dec 24, 2021)

Hey all. Thanks for all the fun in 2021 on here. Stay safe. Stay healthy. And keep rocking! And thanks for indulging me. In 2022 I’ll focus on actually making music. I have all the stuff I ever need to do that. Happy deal hunting y’all! For me personally, I have reached “peak GAS and peak VI-C”. See you around some time next year. 

❤️

Btw, I am wearing an awesome Karoryfer Samples t-shirt full of orcs while I type this, which beats any cheesy christmas sweater. I’d include a photo, but that would only kill sales for Piotrek - so I’d better not.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Hey all. Thanks for all the fun in 2021 on here. Stay safe. Stay healthy. And keep rocking! And thanks for indulging me. In 2022 I’ll focus on actually making music. I have all the stuff I ever need to do that. Happy deal hunting y’all! For me personally, I have reached “peak GAS and peak VI-C”. See you around some time next year.
> 
> ❤️
> 
> Btw, I am wearing an awesome Karoryfer Samples t-shirt full of orcs while I type this, which beats any cheesy christmas sweater. I’d include a photo, but that would only kill sales for Piotrek - so I’d better not.


HAPPY New Year Temme! Well I for one would prefer seeing you in a Karoyfer t-shirt for a nice change of pace,the nude shots you've been sending everyone while you’re playing with your DX-7 is more terrifying than inspirational but “what do I know?” 😉
Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 24, 2021)

Kenny, this reminds me of a thread idea that once occurred to me titled "What are you wearing right now". Maybe you can take this idea and run with it.


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas Doc!
I wish you a great diner tonight.

I am sure that we will have a lot of fun in 2022 here!
All the best,

Emilio


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 24, 2021)

Thanks for sticking around this year, Doc!

Merry Christmas y'all!!


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Kenny, this reminds me of a thread idea that once occurred to me titled "What are you wearing right now". Maybe you can take this idea and run with it.




Well lets just say you would want me wearing a Karoyfer t-shirt IMMEDIATELY! 😱


----------



## Frederick (Dec 24, 2021)

Fijne feestdagen en een goede jaarwisseling Temme!

Glad to see you are going to focus on making music next year! Myself I'll be focusing on re-doing all my templates and studying mixing and music theory, but I'm also done with the deal hunting / buying more samples thing. It's starting to become not only a waste of money, but also a waste of the precious time given to us here on Earth.


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 24, 2021)

re: ugly Christmas sweater. I thought this was only a US-Canada thing. Seems like its worldwide:






I do thank you Doc for all your wit, fun and helpful advice during 2021. 

This year landed me with a bandit's load of vst-treaures: majorly inexpensive vsts, thanks to your postings. You are the best IMHO.

Cheers for a solid holiday and to bigger fun throughout 2022.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 24, 2021)

Frederick said:


> Fijne feestdagen en een goede jaarwisseling Temme!
> 
> Glad to see you are going to focus on making music next year! Myself I'll be focusing on re-doing all my templates and studying mixing and music theory, but I'm also done with the deal hunting / buying more samples thing. It's starting to become not only a waste of money, but also a waste of the precious time given to us here on Earth.


Bedankt gozer. Mijn plan is een totale stop aan nieuwe VIs en een focus op muziek maken. De OLC thread is mijn eerste doel haha. En een klein lullig website-je waar ik wat “tests en reviews” op ga zetten. Ik wil nog steeds de Xsample dingen wat meer bekendheid geven, en natuurlijk de ultimate saxofoon sample vergelijkingstest. Maar ‘t enige wat echt gelukt is, is nieuwe shit kopen hahaha. Goeie kerst en tot volgend jaar!


----------



## CGR (Dec 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Hey all. Thanks for all the fun in 2021 on here. Stay safe. Stay healthy. And keep rocking! And thanks for indulging me. In 2022 I’ll focus on actually making music. I have all the stuff I ever need to do that. Happy deal hunting y’all! For me personally, I have reached “peak GAS and peak VI-C”. See you around some time next year.
> 
> ❤️
> 
> Btw, I am wearing an awesome Karoryfer Samples t-shirt full of orcs while I type this, which beats any cheesy christmas sweater. I’d include a photo, but that would only kill sales for Piotrek - so I’d better not.


Thanks for helping make this a more positive and fun place to visit Temme. All the very best to you & your loved ones from me and mine. See ya on the flip side : )


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 24, 2021)

CGR said:


> Thanks for helping make this a more positive and fun place to visit Temme. All the very best to you & your loved ones from me and mine. See ya on the flip side : )


Straight back atcha Craig. Thanks for the fun friday quizzes and all the excellent nights of sleep!




You rock! ❤️


----------



## easyrider (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas 👍


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas Temme, thanks for all the great conversations, jokes, and knowledge!


----------



## Pappaus (Dec 24, 2021)

Temme, I am just chiming in with thanks for your posts. I always look forward to reading them. 

Have a great holiday to everyone as well.


----------



## Rob (Dec 24, 2021)

merry Christmas and happy new year to you Temme and yours!


----------



## Markrs (Dec 24, 2021)

Happy Christmas Temme, I hope you have a great festive break. Happy Christmas to everyone on VI-C! 🎄🎉🎊🥳


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas to you too Temme! And thank you for being a _huge_ part of this forum for me and many of us! You're at the very center of its heart and soul! ❤️

Most of us, like children, _we dream about toys_ all year and get them on Christmas day. 

You Doc, _you buy toys_ all year so what do you do on Christmas day? You play with them of course but, I'm sure, you also start dreaming about the new-new ones you'll get next year! 

Just kiddin'! Have a nice one Doc!!! 
Ciao! See you next year! Until then, be safe, don't worry, be happy! 
Tatiana ❤️


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Mijn plan is een totale stop aan nieuwe VIs...



Die schrijf ik even op 😄

Have a great holiday! 🌲


----------



## TomislavEP (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas, Doc! Thanks for all the positive energy, wisdom, and moderation that you're bringing here year after year.

Happy holidays everyone.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year Temme!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Kenny, this reminds me of a thread idea that once occurred to me titled "What are you wearing right now". Maybe you can take this idea and run with it.


He already did!... Or was I _the only one_ who received his email???


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 24, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> He already did!... Or was I _the only one_ who received his email???


I made that especially for you @Tatiana
the shaved,man-scaped and oiled edition! 😜

I sent Temme the pictures before I shaved and man-scaped but man oh man I was all oiled up! 

btw please don’t tell @Bee_Abney but I'm curating a limited edition photo series that involves communal showers ,nuns and various farm animals! It’s a surprise shhhhhush 🤫


----------



## ism (Dec 24, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> re: ugly Christmas sweater. I thought this was only a US-Canada thing. Seems like its worldwide:


I've always assumed the British invented it. I don't know why. It just sounds like exactly the sort of thing you would expect from an Empire that once oppressed the people of a third the planet's surface. 

And hope you'll share more of your music here in 2022 Temme!


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Hey all. Thanks for all the fun in 2021 on here. Stay safe. Stay healthy. And keep rocking! And thanks for indulging me. In 2022 I’ll focus on actually making music. I have all the stuff I ever need to do that. Happy deal hunting y’all! For me personally, I have reached “peak GAS and peak VI-C”. See you around some time next year.
> 
> ❤️
> 
> Btw, I am wearing an awesome Karoryfer Samples t-shirt full of orcs while I type this, which beats any cheesy christmas sweater. I’d include a photo, but that would only kill sales for Piotrek - so I’d better not.


Hey Temme ! Serious thanks for much comment, assistance, guidance, and enjoyment _ throughout 2021 ! Truly helped narrow focus, learn more, expand horizons. 
Very best thoughts, hopes, to you, for a special and rewarding New Year ! 
Be safe, well, and happy, in every way ! 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hmmmmm ....... similar kudos to so many on VI-C Forums. 
Very cool year here _ even with Covid & other challenges. 

Best regards to all ! 🙏🏻


----------



## shadowsoflight (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! Enjoy all of your new toys from this year - I can't wait to see what you create 😁


----------



## Crowe (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New year Doc. And other folks of course ^^.


----------



## mybadmemory (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas Temme, and everyone else in this fantastic community! 🥰


----------



## Simeon (Dec 24, 2021)

My dear Temme,
Thank you for being such a blessing and inspiration to so many.
I appreciate the kind encouragement you have shown to me personally, and I look forward to many more wonderful adventures.
Sending prayers for a wonderful Christmas season and a prosperous New Year ahead.

Joyfully!


----------



## Pier (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!

May all your wishes for 2022 come true!!!


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Hey all. Thanks for all the fun in 2021 on here. Stay safe. Stay healthy. And keep rocking! And thanks for indulging me. In 2022 I’ll focus on actually making music. I have all the stuff I ever need to do that. Happy deal hunting y’all! For me personally, I have reached “peak GAS and peak VI-C”. See you around some time next year.
> 
> ❤️
> 
> Btw, I am wearing an awesome Karoryfer Samples t-shirt full of orcs while I type this, which beats any cheesy christmas sweater. I’d include a photo, but that would only kill sales for Piotrek - so I’d better not.


Wonderful sentiment and I mirror this sentiment. All the best to my VI-C friends. This is a great place to visit and has so much wealth of knowledge/experience/insights. Here's to more great discussions in 2022. 


David


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Bedankt gozer. Mijn plan is een totale stop aan nieuwe VIs en een focus op muziek maken. De OLC thread is mijn eerste doel haha. En een klein lullig website-je waar ik wat “tests en reviews” op ga zetten. Ik wil nog steeds de Xsample dingen wat meer bekendheid geven, en natuurlijk de ultimate saxofoon sample vergelijkingstest. Maar ‘t enige wat echt gelukt is, is nieuwe shit kopen hahaha. Goeie kerst en tot volgend jaar!


Goed bezig, ouwe. Fijne dagen


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 24, 2021)

Happy holidays everybody, and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## Tralen (Dec 24, 2021)

Pier said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!!!
> 
> May all your wishes for 2022 come true!!!


Merry Christmas, Pier!

And Merry Christmas to the Doc! Thanks for all the knowledge you share and please come back when your spirit invites you (unless you painted your skin green and want to beat us with a club).


----------



## Marsen (Dec 24, 2021)

Hi Doc,

take your break, enjoy your music and then, come back.
You are part of this community, and you know it.

Have great holiday days. See you in 2022!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas Doc


doctoremmet said:


> In 2022 I’ll focus on actually making music. I have all the stuff I ever need to do that. Happy deal hunting y’all! For me personally, I have reached “peak GAS and peak VI-C”.


I'm with you. I have everything I need now... except Altiverb. I need that. Oh and CSB and CSW because CSS is incomplete without them. I'll probably pick up the new OTS guitars during the group buy as well. If Sonica do a deal on Kabuki and Noh Percusion I won't be able to pass that up either. Impact Soundworks, Fluffy Audio and Evolution Series might also tempt me with some of their offerings, and I'm sure SonicCouture can still coax some money out of me with their next releases. Oh and I'll be in when Komplete 14 Ultimate is released. If someone models a CS80 or ARP2600 I may cave for that as well. Oh and I've been eyeing off Nashville Sampling Rich Redmond Modern Country Drums for a while as well. But that's it for me. I don't need anything else after that. Except if Sonokinetic release brass and woodwinds...


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 24, 2021)

Happy Winter Holiday, whichever you celebrate, and a very happy and prosperous new year to you Temme. And to everyone else. Coming here everyday has been my watercooler to get away from work for a few minutes and you all help to brighten up my day. Thank you all.  

Now back to the trying to decide what to buy that I don't really need.....


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 24, 2021)

… and a merry Christmas to you my good doctor, and your relatives, and all the wonderful ViC members


----------



## KEM (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Years, Doc!! As well as everyone else!! Love all my friends here on VI and I’m very excited about next year, I can already foresee a ton of amazing music in 2022!!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 24, 2021)

thanks Doc - appreciate the help and laughs throughout the year.

maybe you could help me find a decent piano library for 2022!

CHEERS!


----------



## KEM (Dec 24, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> thanks Doc - appreciate the help and laughs throughout the year.
> 
> maybe you could help me find a decent piano library for 2022!
> 
> CHEERS!



I can already help you find that right now


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 24, 2021)

KEM said:


> I can already help you find that right now


----------



## KEM (Dec 24, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


>







__





Art Vista's Malmsjo GVI Piano Plugin






www.artvista.net


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> In 2022 I’ll focus on actually making music.


Lie number 1



doctoremmet said:


> I have all the stuff I ever need to do that.


Lie number 2

Happy Christmas man.


----------



## EgM (Dec 24, 2021)

Happy Holidays Doc! 🎄🍷🎶🎹


----------



## Daniel (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas Temme and all member VI-Control!
Don't be bored to give contributions and suggestions in this forum.


----------



## CyberPunk (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone !


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas Doctor and all of VI-Control. Thanks for making 2021 a fascinating and memorable year.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Doc and all VIC'rs

Thanks for making VIC a welcoming forum for newbie composers like me (even though my age makes me an oldie)


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 24, 2021)

Happy holidays and a happy new year to all!

This place is better with you. All of you.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Dec 25, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Hey all. Thanks for all the fun in 2021 on here. Stay safe. Stay healthy. And keep rocking! And thanks for indulging me. In 2022 I’ll focus on actually making music. I have all the stuff I ever need to do that. Happy deal hunting y’all! For me personally, I have reached “peak GAS and peak VI-C”. See you around some time next year.
> 
> ❤️
> 
> Btw, I am wearing an awesome Karoryfer Samples t-shirt full of orcs while I type this, which beats any cheesy christmas sweater. I’d include a photo, but that would only kill sales for Piotrek - so I’d better not.


Happy Holidays and Happy New Year! Thanks for all of the kind, considerate interactions here on VI-C. Makes this a very friendly and helpful community


----------



## Trevor Meier (Dec 25, 2021)

I like how this thread has posts from a good chunk of all the people who’ve been most helpful and approachable here on VI-C. Now all we need is a meetup with this crew and a few others like @Reid Rosefelt and @Mike Greene and we’ve got a party!


----------



## Geomir (Dec 25, 2021)

Best wishes from Greece, dear Doc. Thanks for all the help and support. This Forum (and, most importantly) the world, need more people like you.

I wish you a happy new gear... Sorry, I meant a happy new year!


----------



## Ilko Birov (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas everybody! 
May there be lots of light and health in your homes, and may you always have space for more sample libraries.


----------



## pcohen12 (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas, Doc and everyone! Thanks for making this such an enjoyable, helpful virtual space to visit.


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 25, 2021)

Happy holidays and a 'better' 2022 to you and everybody else, here and elsewhere.


----------



## mallux (Dec 25, 2021)

Happy Christmas everybody… I hope you get to spend some time away from your DAW (if it’s your day job), or at your DAW (if it isn’t).


----------



## sinkd (Dec 25, 2021)

Thanks very much, and here's wishing the same to you and yours!

DS


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas Temme and all! 🎄🤘🏻


----------



## paulcheeba (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas to you too Temme and everyone else. Wishing you all a great 2022! ❄️🔥❄️


----------

